# 360 light box on Kickstarter



## chloe (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't been on here in ages (had a baby!). But thought some of you might be interested in this 360 light box to take pictures of your products! I made a light box by myself but I still can't get good lighting. Invested in this: 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/orangemonkie/foldio360-a-smart-turntable-to-create-stunning-360


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 19, 2016)

Congrats on the little one!  This gadget looks awesome, I'm always having trouble taking pix for the website.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 19, 2016)

Congratulations on your new person!

The light turntable looks very cool. I  can see it being a nice tool to showcase any crafty thing someone is selling.


----------



## chloe (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you! Can't wait to start making soap again.


----------



## chloe (Mar 30, 2016)

Just letting everyone know this Kickstarter project is ending soon.


----------

